# Noise-canceling headphones for baby?



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We'll be going to a three-day music festival next month and taking our ~7mo babe with us. We'd like to get him something for his ears to block out any sound that might be at an unsafe volume. I'm not even sure what search terms to use on the Internet!

I know some of you have done things like this before with your babes, so can you point me in the right direction? Is there somewhere online that you bought ear protection for little heads?

Thanks so much.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

nak

We used these http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/...-Earmuffs.html. she looked so cute!


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

No suggestions, I just can't believe A is so old already! WOW.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 
nak

We used these http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/...-Earmuffs.html. she looked so cute!

I saw those before i bought ds these
http://www.amazon.com/AO-Safety-Sele...6581017&sr=8-3

They were way cheaper and seemed just fine. Although I bought them and tried them on him and haven't actually made him wear them for any length of time.


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

Ditto here on the Peltor kid muffs. Our little guy loves to sing along at rock shows!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Thanks, y'all!

Do you think both sets would fit a 7mo's head equally well?


----------

